# Hi!



## sarae (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi!
My name's Sara and i'm from Sweden, and i've quite recently found this forum. I became a mouse owner by accident about a year ago, and only became really fascinated by these little creatures recently  At the moment trying to learn what i can about varieties and the genetics.. which really is a handfull  So I apologize in advance for any stupid questions i might ask


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Welcome, and don't hesitate to ask any question you wish!


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Welcome to the forum


----------

